# اكياس حلاو العيد



## مناسبات2010 (27 أغسطس 2010)

وجبت لكم اكياس لهدايا العيد







داخل العلبة شبس و حلاو 


سعرها 4 ريال للحبة 


وكل مازاد الطلب قل السعر




وكل عااااااااااام وانتم بخير


----------

